# The Kid



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2010)

Mi sono capitati diversi film dove non ero certo se lo volevo vedere fino in fondo, e questo è uno.

Si ambienta in una famiglia Inglese, troppo tipica degli anni '60, mia generazione, che abbonda di violenza famigliare, miseria, incapacità di volere e intendere, tanti figli.

Mi ha ricordato la mia giovinezza fintroppo realistico, dove una famiglia sì, una no, viveva in questo casino. L'estrema povertà, disoccupazione, squilibri sociali. Figli maltrattati, abbandonati, sottomessi.

Per me era opprimente guardarlo, e determinati passi ho saltati. Se guardo i ragazzi oggi: con quanta pace possono vivere! Raramente che si sentono le urla delle liti di due infuriati genitori - di allora all'ordine della giornata, dove massacrare di botte sia il partner che i figli era ordinaria amministrazione e tollerata da tutti - se non benvenuto.

Nelle prime 4 classi elementari delle scuole, le pene corporali erano all'ordine della giornata (pur proibite dalla legge), e mi ricordo il terrore che si viveva tutti i giorni. La paura di fallire, e fallire poi ancora una volta davanti a tutti, classi con almeno 40, ma spesso anche 60 bambini. Parliamo degli anni 1967-71, non lontanissimo.

Consiglio di guardarlo quando vi sentite forti, assolutamente sconsigliato ai ragazzi sotto i 16-18 anni.

[video=youtube;fjPlsJPTFc4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjPlsJPTFc4[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Ma il predecessore di quel film è questo capolavoro no?
Perfino come musicista lui era fantastico...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GjgoYFw4Gw&feature=related


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2010)

Questi due non hanno nulla in comune. Charlie Chaplin è il padre premuroso che cerca mandare avanti.

The Kid ha un padre e una madre che se ne fregano di lui e che lo trattano come se fosse un pezzo di ciccia vivente alla loro mercé.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Questi due non hanno nulla in comune. Charlie Chaplin è il padre premuroso che cerca mandare avanti.
> 
> The Kid ha un padre e una madre che se ne fregano di lui e che lo trattano come se fosse un pezzo di ciccia vivente alla loro mercé.


Ma sai di chi è la regia?
Non conosco sto film...


----------



## Kid (15 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi sono capitati diversi film dove non ero certo se lo volevo vedere fino in fondo, e questo è uno.
> 
> Si ambienta in una famiglia Inglese, troppo tipica degli anni '60, mia generazione, che abbonda di violenza famigliare, miseria, incapacità di volere e intendere, tanti figli.
> 
> ...



Bel thread! :mexican:

Consiglio molto pure Kids di Harmony Korine... sconvolgente e tristemente contemporaneo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai di chi è la regia?
> Non conosco sto film...


 http://www.kevinlewisonline.com/


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2010)

Il trailer sul sito non fa vedere nulla - non hanno voluto disgustare il pubblico.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.thekidthefilm.com/kevinlewis.html



> THE KID & KEVIN LEWIS
> For Kevin Lewis, the making of THE KID has been a bitter sweet experience. The now happily married 39-year-old father of two says that it was probably the bedroom set which had one of the most devastating effects on him.
> 
> “Russell had done it so well I was really taken aback,” said Kevin. “He’d obviously really studied the way I’d described it in my book, although, to be honest, it was probably slightly worse in real life, but the thing was, I just happened to be on set that day and I walked into the gymnasium and I had no idea that the bedroom set was there. It brought the memories right back. I had to leave. The other really shocking moment for me was my very first day on set. They were filming a fight at my school. It was just so real that I was again very relieved to leave.”
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2010)

All'occasione vorrei capire se vi è interesse di allestire un sito dove poter guardare film che in Italia non arrivano. Spesso ottimi, ma spesso in Inglese e al massimo con sottotitoli. Anche per lo scambio dei nostri DVD. Io ad esempio ho oltre 200 DVD, gran parte ottimi, però dopo 2-3 volte non mi "izzano" più.

Vorrei fare una cosa legale (con pagamento dei diritti ecc) ma prima di tutto vorrei capire se c'è interesse.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> All'occasione vorrei capire se vi è interesse di allestire un sito dove poter guardare film che in Italia non arrivano. Spesso ottimi, ma spesso in Inglese e al massimo con sottotitoli. Anche per lo scambio dei nostri DVD. Io ad esempio ho oltre 200 DVD, gran parte ottimi, però dopo 2-3 volte non mi "izzano" più.
> 
> Vorrei fare una cosa legale (con pagamento dei diritti ecc) ma prima di tutto vorrei capire se c'è interesse.


Beh condividere non dovrebbe essere illegale no?
Cioè da quel che so io, tu non puoi clonare e vendere quei dvd, non puoi usarli pre proiezioni pubbliche, e non puoi noleggiarli.
Ma per mostrare i film ai tuoi amici non ci dovrebbe essere problema.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh condividere non dovrebbe essere illegale no?
> Cioè da quel che so io, tu non puoi clonare e vendere quei dvd, non puoi usarli pre proiezioni pubbliche, e non puoi noleggiarli.
> Ma per mostrare i film ai tuoi amici non ci dovrebbe essere problema.


 Sarebbe duplicazione, ma pagando i diritti alla SIAE sarebbe legale.


----------

